# Vorstellen und Teichplanung...



## shihtzufanclub (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin Martina, 46 Jahre alt und komme aus Schleswig Holstein 

Ein kleiner Gartenteich war schon immer mein Traum, nun sind wir dabei ihn zu verwirklichen  Ob er allerdings so wird wie ich mir das vorstelle, bleibt abzuwarten *lach*

Beim surfen bin ich auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden und hoffe hier den einen oder anderen Tipp zu finden und werde mich vorerst erstmal fleissig einlesen... damit wir auch ja nichts (oder nur wenig), verkehrt machen... *lach*

Das wars erstmal zu mir, wenn ihr Fragen habt, nur zu... ich beiße nicht 

Meine Idee:
Der Teich soll in etwa 2,50 x 3,00 Meter werden und auf der einen Seite flach auslaufend sein, damit meine Hunde oder anderes Getier da nicht drinne ersäuft wenn sie mal im Unbeobachteten Moment baden gehen sollten *lach* Fische wollen wir nicht, nur ein paar Pflanzen... 

LG Martina


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo
na dann 

:Willkommen2



schau mal durch die Useralben und maus Dir Ideen 

und vermeide Baufehler mit unseren Basiswissen

Zeig Fotos vom Tatort 

und frag halt !


Viel Spass


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo Martina,

herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier.

Hunde im Teich heißt auf jeden Fall: Folie schützen. Stichworte : Ufermatte, Verbundmatte, vermörteln.
Relativ flach auslaufen ist auf allen Seiten gut, damit du auch eine Uferbepflanzung vornehmen kannst. 

Na, dann schau dich mal um.


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hi Martina,
:Willkommen2

Fang einfach an ein Loch zu buddeln. Fehler machst du dann schon genug, die du dann beim nächsten mal besser machen kannst.
Einen Teich baut man mindestens 2 mal, eher mehr, da sich die Anforderungen daran ändern.


----------



## shihtzufanclub (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Danke für die nette Begrüßung 

@ Jörg,
ein Loch buddeln, da sind wir gerade bei (Foto unten), sind uns nur irgendwie noch nicht einig wegen der Stufen... im Moment ist da nur ne Tiefzone, zur Seite schräg auslaufend...

Der angehäufte Rand ist ne Erhöhung um ca 30 cm weil wir leider nicht ganz so tief buddeln können (ca 70 cm), soll nach aussen schräg angeglichen werden und später mit Rasen besät werden...Nach Links raus soll's flach auslaufend werden...



Kolja schrieb:


> Hunde im Teich heißt auf jeden Fall: Folie schützen. Stichworte : Ufermatte, Verbundmatte, vermörteln.
> *Relativ flach auslaufen ist auf allen Seiten gut, damit du auch eine Uferbepflanzung vornehmen kannst.*



Andrea, auf allen Seiten flach auslaufend? Hm... eigentlich hatten wir nur eine Seite angedacht... 

Meine Hunde werden wohl weniger in den Teich gehen, die gehen ja noch nichtmal in ihren Hundepool *lach* aber Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht... und Danke für die Info 

LG Martina


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo Martina,

ich denke auch nicht, dass die Hunde da rein gehen, wenn sie schon den Hundepool nicht nutzen (meine tum das übrigens auch nicht ) und letzten Endes ist das ERziehungssache, wenn sie wissen, dass der Teich tabu ist, dann sollte das keine Probleme geben. Trotzdem muß natürlich eine flach auslaufende Seite sein, damit hineingefallen andere Tiere einen leichten Ausstieg haben.
Keine Fische haben zu wollen, ist eine sehr  vernünftige Einstellung. Es findet sich nachher soviel Getier im Teich, dass man ganz leicht darauf verzichten kann.
Stufen solltest du zumm Bepflanzen schon vorsehen, glatt abfallende Teichwände erschweren das unnötig.
Aber du wirst sicher hier genug Anschauungsmaterial finden! Viel Spaß beim Guggen!


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo Martina,

wenn das mit den Hunden kein Problem ist - und es sind ja auch kleine, hatte ich gar nicht gesehen - brauchst du dich um besonderen Folienschutz ja nicht kümmern.
Hast du schon mal im  Basiswissen nachgelesen? Dort gibt es auch einen Beitrag über das richtige Profil. Pflanzstufen nicht vergessen.


----------



## shihtzufanclub (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Danke Maja 

Ja Andrea, hab da schonmal durchgeblättert. Steht ne Menge geschrieben und dauert seine Zeit bis ich alles durchgelesen habe *lach*

Für den Anfang sind wir schon gut vorangekommen und das erste Wasser ist auch schon drinne


----------



## Kolja (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo Martina,

für mich ist Teichbau auch erstmal eine lange Zeit der Planung.

Habt Ihr den äußeren Wall verdichtet oder ist dort eine Abstützung drin, so dass er nicht wegsacken kann? Im Bild vorne sieht es so aus, als wäre die Folie etwas kurz.

Schreib doch mal was du vor hast.


----------



## shihtzufanclub (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



Kolja schrieb:


> Habt Ihr den äußeren Wall verdichtet oder ist dort eine Abstützung drin, so dass er nicht wegsacken kann? Im Bild vorne sieht es so aus, als wäre die Folie etwas kurz.



Andrea, was meinst du mit verdichten? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch... 

Wegsacken kann/sollte die Folie eigentlich nicht, wird an Holzpflocken (die in den Damm eingeschlagen werden) festgenagelt... Durch den Regen der letzten Tage ist der Teich jetzt auch gut mit Regenwasser gefüllt 

Was oben drauf schwimmt, das ist "Torf", müßte mit der Zeit runter sacken... 

Vorne hätte ich zwar gerne noch etwas flacher gehabt, aber mein Hase wollte nicht noch mehr Folie, er ist der Meinung lieber weniger anstatt zuviel *lach*

Auf dem anhängenden Bild ist der derzeitige Stand unseres Teiches


----------



## libsy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Und wie willst du eine Kapillarsperre machen?
Vorn ist die Folie zu kurz.


----------



## käptniglo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

hallo, martina...
wenn man einen wall aus dem ausgegrabenen erdreich anhäuft ist die erde recht locker. 
ich habe das auch gemacht und NICHT verdichtet (ok, ich bin mit 85 kilo draufrumgelatscht... ;-) .und habe außerdem die ganze baustelle 2 jahre liegen gelassen, bis die folie reinkam.)
ergebnis: ungefähr die hälfte des teichrandes ist im 2. jahr nach teicheröffnung etwas nachgesackt. vielleicht nur 2 bis 3 cm, aber es war der teil mit dem überlauf! folge: mein teichrand an der nicht gesackten stelle ist stets zu sehen (stört mich aber nicht.). 
(ich habe übrigens den angehäuften teil nach außen mit einer trockenmauer aus bruchsteinen begrenzt, damit der wasserdruck den wall nicht wegdrücken kann.)

mit pflöcken würde ich die folie aber nicht befestigen... (habe aber auch erst 2 teiche gebaut..., vielleicht haben andere damit gute erfahrung gemacht).

guido


----------



## käptniglo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

@ libsy...
ich denke eher, auf dem vorderen teil der folie (bei dem stein) liegen grassoden drauf....


----------



## shihtzufanclub (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



libsy schrieb:


> Und wie willst du eine Kapillarsperre machen?
> Vorn ist die Folie zu kurz.



hm, gute Frage *lach*

Muß man die haben? 

Rundeherum soll eigentlich nur Gras...


----------



## shihtzufanclub (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



käptniglo schrieb:


> hallo, martina...
> wenn man einen wall aus dem ausgegrabenen erdreich anhäuft ist die erde recht locker.
> ich habe das auch gemacht und NICHT verdichtet (ok, ich bin mit 85 kilo draufrumgelatscht... ;-) .und habe außerdem die ganze baustelle 2 jahre liegen gelassen, bis die folie reinkam.)
> ergebnis: ungefähr die hälfte des teichrandes ist im 2. jahr nach teicheröffnung etwas nachgesackt. vielleicht nur 2 bis 3 cm, aber es war der teil mit dem überlauf! folge: mein teichrand an der nicht gesackten stelle ist stets zu sehen (stört mich aber nicht.).
> (ich habe übrigens den angehäuften teil nach außen mit einer trockenmauer aus bruchsteinen begrenzt, damit der wasserdruck den wall nicht wegdrücken kann.)



Guido, wir haben hier Ackerland *lach*

Mein Hase meint das reicht so  ich sehe dem auch eher skeptisch entgegen... aber ich will ihm die Freude am Teichbauen nicht nehmen. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen


----------



## käptniglo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



shihtzufanclub schrieb:


> hm, gute Frage *lach*
> 
> Muß man die haben?
> 
> Rundeherum soll eigentlich nur Gras...



du musst aufpassen, dass das gras nicht das wasser aus dem teich zieht. guck mal bei basiswissen, da müsste das mitz der kapillarsperre stehen. ich habe einfach die folie hochstehen lassen (4 bis 5 cm). ob das auf dauer reicht, weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## käptniglo (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



shihtzufanclub schrieb:


> Guido, wir haben hier Ackerland *lach*
> 
> Mein Hase meint das reicht so  ich sehe dem auch eher skeptisch entgegen... aber ich will ihm die Freude am Teichbauen nicht nehmen. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen



du hast recht. man muss seinen weg selbst finden. man kann ja meistens noch nachbessern (wenn die folie nicht kaputt oder zu kurz ist).


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo,

mit verdichten meine ich, dass Erde - vor allem Mutterboden und Grassoden - mit der Zeit zusammensinkt und keinen stabilen Rand bildet. Besser ist es Boden ohne Humusanteil für Anschüttungen zu nehmen und diesen zu verdichten, durch festtrampeln oder einem Stampfer oder wie auch immer.

Was habt ihr denn in den Teich für ein Substrat gefüllt, wenn Torf oben auf schwimmt? Blumenerde? Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht gut gehen, da in ihr sehr viele Nährstoffe enthalten sind, die die Algen fördern. Besser wäre Sand/Lehm gewesen.


----------



## shihtzufanclub (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



Kolja schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn in den Teich für ein Substrat gefüllt, wenn Torf oben auf schwimmt? Blumenerde? Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht gut gehen, da in ihr sehr viele Nährstoffe enthalten sind, die die Algen fördern. Besser wäre Sand/Lehm gewesen.



Andrea, wir haben Torf/Lehm gemischt und als Substrat genommen. Hat mein Hase in so einem schlauen Buch gelesen *lach*

Mit dem "verdichten" werde ich nochmal sagen


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

ja, was soll ich schreiben.

Hier im Forum ist das geballte Wissen gesammelt, aber ich glaube, ihr gehört zu den "Ich-baue-erst-mal-Schnellbauern".

Viel Glück


----------



## shihtzufanclub (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*



Kolja schrieb:


> Hier im Forum ist das geballte Wissen gesammelt, aber ich glaube, ihr gehört zu den "Ich-baue-erst-mal-Schnellbauern".



Andrea, wenn's nach mir ginge, hätte ich da noch so einiges dran geändert und verändert, aber mein Hase ist von der alten Generation, der sich nicht gerne dreinreden läßt 

Aber egal, verbessern kann man sich ja später immer nochmal, falls es beim ersten mal nicht klappen sollte... und, Übung macht den Mreister *lach*

Werde mich hier auf jeden Fall fleissig durchlesen, und vielleicht kann ich ihm den einen oder anderen Rat der Foris hier näher bringen...


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo Martina,

dann alles Gute für dich, deinen "Hasen" und den Teich. 
Lesen ist auf jeden Fall gut und vielleicht könnt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Tipp noch einbauen.


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Martina,
das mit dem Beibringen ist nächstes Jahr sicher einfacher. Dann werden die ersten Fehler sichtbar auftreten.

Es fängt damit an, dass das Wasser so schön grün wird - sieht anders aus als in dem Buch. 
Dann wird man einige Baufehler noch beseitigen wollen.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vorstellen und Teichplanung...*

Hallo Martina, ich war auch ein "erstmal-schnell-Teichbauer". Kannte dieses Forum aber da nicht und hab einfach nach gutem Glauben gebaut.Mit dem "Erfolg" den Teich nochmal zu bauen. Kannst dir gar nicht vorstelle wie ärgerlich das dann ist. Ich hatte keine Flachwasserzone.Nicht genug Pflanzen.Keine Kapillarsperre.Grüüüüünes Wasser! Usw.usw. Du und "Hase" habt doch jetzt noch die Chance euch hier schlau zu machen.So ein Teich ist, im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen Vorstellung, nämlich NICHT so einfach zu bauen.Wünsche euch viel Erfolg.LG Claudi


----------

